# ScreenSaver Locations; Where?



## BOBR (Feb 20, 1999)

Hello:

Regarding Screensavers; I see that several screensavers I have are apparently saved under C\Windows, while others are saved in
C\Windows\System.

a. What determines where they are placed during the installation?

b. Are both locations "correct", and/or where should they be?

c. The same two questions for Wallpaper?

Thank you,
Bob [email protected]


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Normally Windows places .scr (screen saver) under Windows\System and .BMP (Wallpaper) under Windows\. I have not heard of a method to change the fault folders. Dan-O


----------



## BOBR (Feb 20, 1999)

Dan O:
Hi-

Thanks for info.

I guess what prompted my question is that I found some Screensavers in C\Windows.

They seem to work there, even though as you say it should (probably ?) have been placed in C\Windows\System automatically by its installation routine.

Is this typical?
What do you think? 

I'm just trying to learn something more about all of this.

Thanks for time and help,
Bob


----------

